

The Pentagon May Retire “Yoda,” Its 92-Year-Old Futurist - fortepianissimo
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/the-pentagon-may-retire-yoda-its-92-year-old-futurist

======
lingben
is there any objective measure of 'yoda's' efficacy? because going by the list
of his 'star proteges': Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and Paul Wolfowitz...

~~~
Amadou
We get a list of the things he got right - the "true positives." But no list
of the things he got wrong, whether they are false positives or false
negatives.

~~~
bishnu
More to the point are the true positives even that impressive? People have
been predicting the rise of China and the ascendency of drone warfare for
decades.

------
beaker52
The question is: did he see this coming?

------
CmonDev
I wonder if he predicted the possible economic collapse of USA as well.

------
ENGNR
You can't complain that someone planned for a war that didn't eventuate,
that's the best outcome!

You also pay for the risk reduction, that if the war ever does unfold there
are plans and strategies pre-thought out to inform generals in that fast-paced
fog and confusion. If it doesn't all the better.

~~~
hobs
If their prediction was material in avoiding the war, sure, but there is no
evidence to that effect.

